# MUMBAI | New Cuffe Parade | 205m | 63 fl x 5 | U/C | 55 fl | App | 50 fl | Pro



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> are all of the towers in the description U/C?


Yes all are u/c. They have launched a new tower as well namely *LODHA ENCHANTE* (codename- metropolis). Height - 55fl+


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

mumbai has just so many skyscrapers going up now! unbelievable!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the title of the thread is rather confusing, so please someone can clear it up, so i know that i added the right buildings to SSP:

New Cuffe Parade is a building in itself or the name for the whole project?
205m is the height for all buildings or just a specific one?


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^

*New Cuffe Parade* = Name of the whole project

Lodha Dioro | 63 fl x 2 = 205m
Lodha Elisium | 63 fl x 2 = 205m
Lodha Evoq | 63 fl + = ??
Lodha Enchante = 55fl+ (newly launched)


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

changed SSP accordingly, thanks. i also request a name change to the standard layout we do to make it more clear :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By Coolguyz


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

hope this will looks as good as in the renders when completed!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

cc E R













http://www.flickr.com/photos/dasphoto/12266949596/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Courtesy of Coolguyz


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

A new addition in this project.

*New Cuffe Parade - Wadala Commercial Tower*

Client : Lodha Group
Architect : WOHA
Project Status : Design

Proposed 50 sty High grade Office space development

Iconic building design proposed with high performance facade systems to achieve LEED Platinum rating. BES has been engaged for full service from concept to implementation of the project.



IU said:


> A 50 storey commercial tower is in the works. *BES Consultants* has been hired to design its facade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

any chance of the 55floor or the 50floor project reaching 200m?


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> any chance of the 55floor or the 50floor project reaching 200m?



The 50 fl tower is commercial.. so might reach 200m. 
The 55 fl tower is residential.. height will be around 185-190m.

^^ No official word though just my 2 cents. :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Today



KB335ci2 said:


> *copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Another tower starts rising; this may be the attractive commercial tower Pals_RGB mentioned above.



Coolguyz said:


> Another tower going to rise


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting :


Mak sat said:


> Photo:-*Varun Kaul*


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting today's update:


Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update! -



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> looks like another tower rising
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

At 45 fl 

from mpe









originally posted by jinka sreekanth


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Mak sat said:


> *Monica Singh*





Mak sat said:


> *Amantullah*
> 
> The only *commercial tower of New Cuffe Parade wadala* is *U/C *and already above ground level.


Also the only commercial tower is under construction now!


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Update 



Mak sat said:


> *Nakul Agrawal*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Coolguyz said:


>


,,


----------

